# Sticky  Attn: Absolutely No CARFAX Requests to be made here!



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Attention all users of the Car Purchasing Forum: *
It is against forum policy to share Carfax information here, as the terms and conditions that go along with unlimited Carfax reports forbid using the information for outside (other than the person paying) use.
Thanks in advance for your cooperation, 
Brad


----------

